# Disney and RCI



## moneyhappy (Jun 3, 2009)

AS a DVC members I only have 10% of the properties available through RCI.  (DVC did the same thing with Interval International). I know when it was Interval Disney only selected the top resorts from Interval.  I'm assume DVC is limiting use because of their agreement with RCI.  

I emailed DVC and let them know my thoughts on limited my exchange through RCI. (Some did call be back but we are playing phone tag.)

I am lucky that I have other timeshare to exchange and just use Disney timeshare for Disney vacations, but what about all the other DVC members that only have Disney timeshare and are unaware that the are missing out.

What are your thoughts on the subject?

*Location -	RCI available properties	RCI - as a DVC member* 
Canada	          118	  -                                  18
USA	                  1565 -	                            246
Mexico	          351	 -                                   74
Central America	  44	-                                    3
Caribbean	         224	-                                    21
South America	 316	  -                                  13
Europe	         1479   -                                  73
Africa/The Middle East	302	-                             8
Asia	                 313	   -                                  8
Australia	         223	  -                                   24
Total	                 4935   -                                  488

Percentage		0.0988855117


----------



## Culli (Jun 3, 2009)

I really think RCI is a pain in the butt and enjoy II.  If it wasn't for a free membership from Wyndham I would have a membership with them, especially since their latest wonderful weekend long upgrade that has left their system a mess.

Back on subject if anyone in DVC is using their pts to trade.............well that is just not wise.  Just like anything else the ones who don't know any better are getting into something they should have researched.  I can't see droping that kind of cash with doing your research.  Yes I did drop that cash and for our situation it works, but for our non WDW stuff I checked around and found some dirt cheap stuff to get me some nice stuff.  

I hope they do go back to II as I have been able to trade into DVC pretty easily.  I use my DVC for WDW and WDW only, ok will probably use at WDL too.  Hawaii, DC, Vero and HH.......again I see cheaper options to stay at nicer places.  I admit I have not stayed at a DVC off WDW but if their WDW rooms are a representation of their other resorts, nice but much nicer stuff out there for LOTS cheaper.  I see DVC losses the appeal if you are not on WDW or WDL grounds.


----------



## icydog (Jun 5, 2009)

Culli said:


> I really think RCI is a pain in the butt and enjoy II.  If it wasn't for a free membership from Wyndham I would have a membership with them, especially since their latest wonderful weekend long upgrade that has left their system a mess.
> 
> Back on subject if anyone in DVC is using their pts to trade.............well that is just not wise.  Just like anything else the ones who don't know any better are getting into something they should have researched.  I can't see droping that kind of cash with doing your research.  Yes I did drop that cash and for our situation it works, but for our non WDW stuff I checked around and found some dirt cheap stuff to get me some nice stuff.
> 
> *I hope they do go back to II as I have been able to trade into DVC pretty easily.  I use my DVC for WDW and WDW only, ok will probably use at WDL too.  Hawaii, DC, Vero and HH......*.again I see cheaper options to stay at nicer places.  I admit I have not stayed at a DVC off WDW but if their WDW rooms are a representation of their other resorts, nice but much nicer stuff out there for LOTS cheaper.  I see DVC losses the appeal if you are not on WDW or WDL grounds.



We have stayed at all the DVC resorts and they are all nice, very nice in fact. The Vero Beach location is right on the beach. So lovely and so serene. The HH location, although not on the beach, is in the marshland and is very, very relaxing and lovely. We really love both places. Plus the rooms are almost the same size as OKW. When Disney built BWV they cut the size of villas down a lot. Try them you'll like them. 

I think there should be a conserted effort for everyone who has issues with RCI that they write to DVC and complain. If the members complain Lewis will have no other option but to nix the RCI venture. 

What I see as Disney's impetus is the availability of trades to the newest resorts SSR and AKV. DVC must believe more folks will buy into DVC once they visit their resorts. However, I think the result will be folks will realize they got a great deal using their RCI points or weeks and don't need to invest the big money into DVC. 

My server at a local restaurant told me she is an RCI points member. She didn't know any more than that. BUT she told me she is going to the Kidani Village in a two bedroom Savannah View for a week in Feb using RCI points. When I told her what those points were worth in maintenace fees she said she would never buy DVC but was thrilled she could get into their resorts for the piddling amount she pays in maintenance fees. 

So it is my belief that Disney shot themselves in the foot with this move. So silly, and so short sighted in my opinion.


----------



## moneyhappy (Jun 5, 2009)

*Thank you for your thoughts!*



icydog said:


> I think there should be a conserted effort for everyone who has issues with RCI that they write to DVC and complain. If the members complain Lewis will have no other option but to nix the RCI venture.



I just received a voicemail for DVC member services and they will document my concerns and let the leaders that makes these decisions aware of them.

You know this means nothing.  I agree with Icydog - we need to let DVC know are thoughts about RCI. 

I am happy I joined this user group. :rofl:   Before I joined I felt like I was the only one you did not like the Disney/RCI venture.


----------



## smshick (Jun 5, 2009)

*looking into buying DVC*

Hi,
We are looking from the other side at this point. We are Hilton Grand Vacation Club owners as of last year. We were excited to hear that Disney switched to RCI, since it allows us to possibly get into DVC properties.  We have put in a search for next summer for a two bedroom at DVC, but not sure if we'll get it.

We are also now looking into possibly purchasing DVC due to the great incentives with BLT.  I'm surprised to hear that only 10% of the RCI properties are available to DVC members. As an HGVC member, I believe we are open to all the properties, but HGVC tries to encourage members to just choose those HGVC recommends that are higher end timeshares so they won't be disappointed.

Is there a site to see what properties DVC can pull from RCI?

Siao Mei


----------



## rhonda (Jun 5, 2009)

smshick said:


> Is there a site to see what properties DVC can pull from RCI?


Try this link.


----------



## smshick (Jun 5, 2009)

*interesting*

rrhonda,
Thanks for the link. Interesting how limited it is. I did a check on what Hilton Grand Vacations were available thru the DVC RCI site you gave me (FYI, these are very nice properties) and was surprised only the one in Miami Beach came up. None of the Orlando properties (HGVC on International Drive, HGVC Seaworld, and the brand new Parc Soleil) came up.

Siao Mei


----------



## rhonda (Jun 5, 2009)

Siao Mei,

Using link above, I see HGVC in Honolulu, Waikoloa, South Beach, NYC and 3 in Las Vegas?


----------



## dvc_john (Jun 5, 2009)

smshick said:


> I did a check on what Hilton Grand Vacations were available thru the DVC RCI site you gave me (FYI, these are very nice properties) and was surprised only the one in Miami Beach came up. None of the Orlando properties (HGVC on International Drive, HGVC Seaworld, and the brand new Parc Soleil) came up.



That would be because of a regional block.
No DVC trades to non-DVC Orlando properties. No non-DVC Orlando properties can trade into WDW DVC properties.


----------



## icydog (Jun 5, 2009)

*How would a DVC owner do a trade within RCI?*

How do DVC trades work in RCI?... If I wanted to trade my DVC unit for the Hilton Club in Manhattan, how would I do that? 

I have never traded my DVC units before, and I doubt I'd start now, but I am curious just the same. Did you know that the number of trades out of DVC by members is anywhere from 1-4% of members who do it-- that's all. A very small minority I would say,  wouldn't you?


----------



## rhonda (Jun 5, 2009)

icydog said:


> How do DVC trades work in RCI?... If I wanted to trade my DVC unit for the Hilton Club in Manhattan, how would I do that?
> 
> I have never traded my DVC units before, and I doubt I'd start now, but I am curious just the same. Did you know that the number of trades out of DVC by members is anywhere from 1-4% of members who do it-- that's all. A very small minority I would say,  wouldn't you?


Agreed, a small number and I'm not one of those members!   I'm happy to trade _into_ DVC but have never traded out.  The DVC/RCI relationship is a corporate account -- so all aspects of the transaction are conducted through DVC Members Services.  They'll walk you through the process.


----------



## smshick (Jun 5, 2009)

*booking RCI with our HGVC*

Actually with our Hilton Grand Vacations Club (we bought at International Drive in Orlando) (non-DVC), I can actually get a DVC property through our RCI system (a computer is still searching for a week next summer). That's why I was just surprised that it didn't work in the reverse.

For me to book into an RCI property (we live in Pittsburgh and prefer to drive to vacations) through my HGVC, I just have to call my HGVC rep to start a search. I do have to try to put a request out "a search"  about a year in advance.  We will be staying at the Suites at Hershey this summer (heard it is really hard to get) using our RCI bonus points.

Siao Mei


----------



## bnoble (Jun 5, 2009)

> If I wanted to trade my DVC unit for the Hilton Club in Manhattan, how would I do that?


My understanding is that you would call Member Services, and they would deal with RCI for you.  I'm told they can do both spot- and ongoing searches.  The ongoing searches can be done "search first", without committing your points.  On the other hand, if it matches, I believe you *must* take it, and don't get the 24 hour grace period.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 5, 2009)

smshick said:


> Actually with our Hilton Grand Vacations Club (we bought at International Drive in Orlando) (non-DVC), I can actually get a DVC property through our RCI system (a computer is still searching for a week next summer). That's why I was just surprised that it didn't work in the reverse.
> 
> For me to book into an RCI property (we live in Pittsburgh and prefer to drive to vacations) through my HGVC, I just have to call my HGVC rep to start a search. I do have to try to put a request out "a search"  about a year in advance.  We will be staying at the Suites at Hershey this summer (heard it is really hard to get) using our RCI bonus points.
> 
> Siao Mei



Hilton probably deposits points from somewhere other than your Orlando resort to skirt that regional block into DVC. Nice perk for Hilton Orlando owners and cheaper than buying DVC (especially if you bought Hilton points resale and got a good deal. )


----------



## icydog (Jun 5, 2009)

*Maybe this is written down somewhere?*

I'm interested in the number of points it would take to get an upscale resort in a one or two bedroom villa in prime time. Is there a chart somewhere like there was with II?


----------



## rhonda (Jun 5, 2009)

icydog said:


> I'm interested in the number of points it would take to get an upscale resort in a one or two bedroom villa in prime time. Is there a chart somewhere like there was with II?


Login to dvcmembers.com, click on "RCI" under the heading "Plan my vacation."  You'll find links to point charts for both weekly and nightly exchanges, link to the RCI destinations, FAQ, cancellation policy, etc.


----------



## smshick (Jun 5, 2009)

Icy Dog,
Were you interested in knowing the number of points to stay at a one or two bedroom if you owned a Hilton Grand Vacation?
If so, you could get more info in the Hilton/HGVC forum (read the sticky notes in the beginning) right below the heading "Timeshare Resort Systems", which is the same section this Disney forum is.  You can also see a copy of their 2009 member guide, but it is pretty small print.  http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/

Hilton has three seasons, silver, gold and platinum being the highest season. The number of points required varies a little depending on where you are staying and when.  For example, the Las Vegas Hilton during Platinum season (say Christmas week) would be 4800 points for a 1 bedroom and 7000 points for a 2 bedroom, but during Gold Season (say 1st week of November) just 3400 points for a 1 bedroom and 5000 points for a 2 bedroom.
Hope this helps.
Siao Mei


----------



## lawgs (Jun 5, 2009)

*Hilton and Rci*



smshick said:


> Icy Dog,
> Were you interested in knowing the number of points to stay at a one or two bedroom if you owned a Hilton Grand Vacation?
> If so, you could get more info in the Hilton/HGVC forum (read the sticky notes in the beginning) right below the heading "Timeshare Resort Systems", which is the same section this Disney forum is.  You can also see a copy of their 2009 member guide, but it is pretty small print.  http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/
> 
> ...



one bedroom RCI  red season uses 3400 HGVC points, 4800 if i recall gets you a two bedroom


----------



## Culli (Jun 6, 2009)

icydog said:


> We have stayed at all the DVC resorts and they are all nice, very nice in fact. The Vero Beach location is right on the beach. So lovely and so serene. The HH location, although not on the beach, is in the marshland and is very, very relaxing and lovely. We really love both places. Plus the rooms are almost the same size as OKW. When Disney built BWV they cut the size of villas down a lot. Try them you'll like them.
> 
> I think there should be a conserted effort for everyone who has issues with RCI that they write to DVC and complain. If the members complain Lewis will have no other option but to nix the RCI venture.
> 
> ...




My issues with RCI is not necessarily DVC related.  I don't and won't use my DVC for RCI trades.  My issues are other TS I own and for a selfish reason want them to go back to II so I can trade back into DVC easier to supplement my points.  While I'm sure HH is nice I can use a cheap trader and get into a Marriott HH so would rather leave my DVC for WDW only.  That may change later but off WDW I have much cheaper options and sometimes nicer than what DVC can offer.


----------

